# Analogman TS Silver Mod



## Ctrl4Smilerz (Aug 19, 2022)

There is a lot of hype surrounding this mod on the net but I can't seem to find any information of exactly what it changes. Does anyone know?


----------



## lespauldoc (Aug 22, 2022)

Its 1/2 mojo gimmick and 1/2 normal awesome values. 
It basically changes the input caps to .047uf to balance the tone, add bass and knock back the mids. Some "NOS" diodes that are just a hint more fv (think .6 to .8) so you get a touch more headroom compared to 1n914s, and then the electrolytic in the path get changed to hifi caps or "hi end audio" bipolar electrolytic for best sound. Of course the IC gets changed for an NOS 4558. 
There are several changes in the power section, mostly same value hifi audio caps. 
What do you have? SD1, TS9? 
Only a few modifications needed to hit what you want.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 23, 2022)

Why would you need hifi-audio caps in the power section?


----------



## andare (Aug 23, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Why would you need hifi-audio caps in the power section?


For mojo. Analogman kinda thrives on that.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 20, 2022)

And after all that it's still a Tubescreamer.


----------

